# Alright, Ne



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

show me what you're worth. This is a open invitation to all Ne-users to come forth and show the world that we have merit. That we are not physically inept shoe-gazers who dream of lizardcats and wafflecone hats! 

So, what do you all think are some *important contributions Ne has brought to society/your neighborhood/etc.


(Lol, sorry for the theatrics, it's been a loooong semester, and I'm ready to relax and have some fun!)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Hopefully I can do something in medicine or research after I'm done with all my schooling. However, I don't need to prove anything to anyone really. :wink:

Currently I'm involved in my school's Student Government Association, I mentor inner city kids to help with their college applications process, some other stuff for my scholarship program, some clubs here and there, and I'm pursuing a biology major on the pre-medical course track. However I spend 99.9% of my time being a social bum more often than not.


----------



## CelticaNoir (Dec 27, 2012)

Wafflecone hats sound edible...*leisurely munches on the idea of one*...wait, was I supposed to think of something useful?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I'm working on my NaNoWriMo story right now, and I wouldn't mind if Ne could just go crazy and give me a lot of ideas of how to continue. Wouldn't be so useful to society, maybe, but it would make this month easier for me.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

CelticaNoir said:


> Wafflecone hats sound edible...*leisurely munches on the idea of one*...wait, was I supposed to think of something useful?


Edible clothing though. Quite versatile, no? :wink:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'm _also _working on NaNoWriMo, and it's been a _rough _week. But, it seems I _do _have the ability to churn out 1000 words in under an hour.

So as long as I get smashin' keys... Hopefully I can get ahead at the last minute. Or, I'll just barely make it, if I keep making excuses.

I worked at a kindergarten last year, but that didn't pan out too well. Power politics in the workplace ensured my failure.

It was fun, but mentally exhausting.

I think I'll stay in an educating mindset and drive on a path towards_ older _students. Biotechnology is the direction I seem to be looping towards, but who knows. 

I _did _have some promising artistic ideas in the past. I almost became a concept artist/animator...

Hum. Maybe I'm not the best representative for Ne success. :kitteh:

But, then again, I measure success by my enjoyment. And I'm enjoying myself, so, I suppose I'm successful to me. No Nobel prizes yet, though. Pouts.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

Ananael said:


> Hopefully I can do something in medicine or research after I'm done with all my schooling. However, I don't need to prove anything to anyone really. :wink:


Pretty much my thoughts as well. Also good luck with the pre-med track! I wish I would have done biology instead. Ah, memories, lol.

Uh, let's see... I am having problems thinking of stuff because I don't think any of it is directly related to Ne but I've done my share of community work, like volunteering at a free clinic nearby. Other than that, people tell me I'm "resourceful"...? whatever that means.

(I had a friend do NaNoWriMo once and I could never do it. I'm such a procrastinator! I won't do anything unless I'm being threatened lol)


----------



## HKitty (Oct 11, 2013)

Ananael said:


> Edible clothing though. Quite versatile, no? :wink:


Just don't get caught in the rain with one.... soggy waffle cones are the worst!


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm watching [this thread].


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I just realized at 2:59 when Brand makes that joke, the guy on the right almost starts laughing and applauding. xDD


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I'm watching [this thread].


Get out of here. Your kind isn't welcome.


----------

